# Has anyone used ProductsDesigner.com



## LuckyFlyinROUSH (Sep 19, 2011)

New to the site, we have owned a screenprinting/embroidery company for the past 16+ years and have decided to actually have a functional website.

Has anyone used Laptop Skin Design Software - Online iPhone T-shirt design scripts
I have looked at others such as No-refresh and it seems that productsdesigner has a better layout etc...


----------



## kohlerjl (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm also curious about productsdesigner.com. I came across their site, and it seems really well made for a reasonable price. Almost seems too good to be true. 

Considering how many straight up scams I've come across researching design software, I'm a bit skeptical....especially when they are based in Dhaka.

Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## LuckyFlyinROUSH (Sep 19, 2011)

Must be a secrete!


----------



## martinp (Sep 28, 2014)

LuckyFlyinROUSH said:


> Must be a secrete!


Stay away.
As a basic draw on the screen tool its fine. If your customer creates a design, you have no way of accessing that design apart from a tiny 75px image. No good for industry needs.

There is no user manual, and apart from a youtube video with no sound, you are left to guess what happens next, how to configure your product, and its all flash based so any ipad/iphone products are ruled out of the equation.

We have attempted to contact the developers upwards of 30 times, but to no avail.


----------



## DevThomas (May 30, 2016)

martinp said:


> Stay away.
> As a basic draw on the screen tool its fine. If your customer creates a design, you have no way of accessing that design apart from a tiny 75px image. No good for industry needs.
> 
> There is no user manual, and apart from a youtube video with no sound, you are left to guess what happens next, how to configure your product, and its all flash based so any ipad/iphone products are ruled out of the equation.
> ...


Hi MartinP,

Did you try the new product that Products Designer recently launched? Its called InkyBay, an HTML-based product configurator. I am currently using the Pro Version of it on a client site and have not really faced any big problems, other than occasional tweaking, which my client requested as add-ons. 

I have been in direct contact with the owner through Skype. They probably don't have it published on the site. I have been a bit nervous before I had tried out their demo. But since then, I have not really faced any big issues. I could connect you with the owner, if you are still skeptical with the service.


----------

